# Felix Mendelssohn - good looking dude who got all the pretty girls



## daspianist (May 13, 2011)

Jests aside, there is a fair bit of vanity to be found in classical composers working in the Romantic era. I was recently browsing the profile of Mendelssohn on Wikipedia when I took note of the fact that all the women he was involved with were - by both historic and modern standards - quite dashing.

Just check out Cecile:









And not to be satisfied with just one pretty lady, Mendelssohn also wanted to elope with this _Swedish _singer







.

Now imagine if these ladies were rid of their ridiculous hair-dos and worn stuff from Yves Saint Laurent...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Is that Jenny Lind? The Swedish Nightingale?
who I was named after?


----------



## CaptainAzure (May 2, 2011)

Chicks dig the 4th symphony


----------



## CaptainAzure (May 2, 2011)

daspianist said:


> Jests aside, there is a fair bit of vanity to be found in classical composers working in the Romantic era. I was recently browsing the profile of Mendelssohn on Wikipedia when I took note of the fact that all the women he was involved with were - by both historic and modern standards - quite dashing.
> 
> Just check out Cecile:


I'd tap that ***


----------

